# How would you cut this?



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

My wife has asked me to build another headboard for our queen size bed,my first thought was to make an actual size template with a 3/8" hardboard then use this template to cut a solid piece of jointed pine

My second thought was to imagine the design in four sections,make a template of one ,quarter of it,trace it on a piece of pine,cut it with a scroll saw,repeat ,cut until all four pieces are done,attach them together to make a one larger piece. it will not be exactly the same as the pic,but I don't think it will be noticeable, the lace part would be soft pine ,1" thick.What other options can you think of?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

"*What other options can you think of?*"

Divorce.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Yes, the template only needs to be 1/4 of the whole. But this is too large(even 1/4 of it) for a scrollsaw. I'd use the 1/4 template and pencil it out on the whole sheet. Then cut with a jigsaw. Then comes the sanding. I'd try to get a handheld oscillating spindle sander to do the sanding.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm with CharlieM, divorce or CNC.


----------



## casual1carpenter (Aug 16, 2011)

distrbd, looks like an interesting but tedious project design. there is a repeating symmetrical pattern that my warped brain sees as this.








I would consider making the headboard cuts by first roughing out with a drill and jigsaw, then a pattern bit on the router. It still leaves you making an acceptable and usable pattern but only about 1/8 of the total. If you expanded the pattern beyond the cut and paste pick I posted it might be a significant help when flipping and aligning the pattern.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

LOL,Russell,Charlie she wouldn't let go now,too many projects on the horizon,plus she considers us happily married ,I'm married,she's happy(can't remember where I heard that joke).

rance,I thought of using a jig saw but quickly gave up (b/c the rough uneven edges it will leave) but since you mentioned a os.sander,I'm rethinking it,it is a good option all of a sudden.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Casual,that's what I'm talking about,i/8th of the pattern is alright ,it will be small enough to cut on a scroll saw though as you said,tedious but can be done.cut 8 pieces ,flip and join together.
Thank you ,it helped me visualize it.


----------



## casual1carpenter (Aug 16, 2011)

Glad it might have offered a different perspective. Just make sure you don't mess up the flips as i did in the pick. I just noticed that something is wrong there. LOL, but it should still work.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

auto-cad and half-lap joinery


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Casual,you are right ,#3 and #7 will need to be repeated as#1 and #5,, thanks for mentioning it.
Danum,I'm not good at neither,did learn autocad in 2001 but without practice I forgot everything by 2003.
Half-lap joinery will work but probably more work ,this would be too big of a project ,maybe on a smaller scale I would consider it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Of course CNC would be great or perhaps a multi tool or even just painting the pattern on other than those ideas I think "casual "has the best approach ,it *may *be possible to just divide it on the four vertical lines and still use a scroll saw. Guessing the pattern is no more than 1/2" thick and probably closer to a 1/4" I don't think I would use pine for making it ,I would be more incline to use something like MDO sheet goods. I would still experiment with a jig saw(if you have a good one) to see how well it works on sheet goods pre-drilling and using a good blade.


----------



## Flocktothewall (Jan 16, 2011)

Perhaps, you could do a hardboard pattern. Rought cut a with jig saw, and pattern bit on router to get a cleaner edge.

Are you dedicated to using pine?


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

There are two reasons behind using pine,first reason,it is easier to cut with the scroll saw (as I had planned) specially since it is going to be 1" thick. 
My second reason was,my wife inevitably will paint everything I build,but with some persuasion(begging) she can stop or at least postpone it for a long time.it's just a shame to use white birch or cherry if the thing is going to be painted.


----------



## sparks (Dec 10, 2009)

They make really good jigsaw blades that leave an almost sand free edge if you take your time. I think jigsaw is the way to go the round over the edges with a router. However you go looks to be a great project.


----------

